# ATI tool didn't uninstall properly



## James01 (Jul 9, 2007)

I installed ATI tool, and it didn't work properly. I assume this is because I'm using Vista. So I uninstaled it. However every time the computer boots up this appears in the Event Viewer:

"The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
ATITool
i8042prt"

How do I get rid of it?

Thanks.


----------



## TheRPG (Jul 13, 2007)

nah it's not the ATITool.. It's the device Vista tryies to ignore/disable from begin with. look at your Device manager > show hidden devices (from view) > there's ATItool device delete it.. 

and it's completly out.. This seems to only happend on older ones 0.26.. on 0.27b2 you'll get simlar style error and it doesn't work as you have to disable & then reenample that same device to get the overclocking working (at least on Nvidia cards).


----------

